# Find out your MBTI group personality by nation



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

The Myers Briggs is broken down into 4 categories: NT (The Nerds), NF (The Daydreamers), SP (The Party Animals), and SJ (The Traditionalists). I believe there is a collective group personality formed similar to the cognitive function, Te, that constitutes a nationality.

Find out which group your country falls into to know your nationality personality. Since all are high in SJ, find the second highest one to know your country's type. If all other scores are low then SJ is correct. America for example would be SP. So we have a party animal culture.


See the attached photo:


----------



## Krakenless (11 mo ago)

So Germany’s SP then, like ‘murica! Partey!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Next highest for my country is SP. (Then NF then NT.)

Japan's SJ should be the highest, it is such a society concerned with traditionalism, heirachy, and Extraverted feeling.


----------

